# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Skype σε (πολύ) low-end hardware

## sadako

Καλησπέρα, έχω ένα παλιό netbook Asus 1101HA με Intel Atom Z520 και 2GB RAM, ενώ για κάρτα γραφικών έχει μία Intel GMA500 (έχει σημασία, θα αναφέρω παρακάτω). Του έχω περάσει Windows 7 (από XP που είχε αρχικά) και τα κουτσοβολεύει, τον τελευταίο καιρό όποτε άνοιγε (αραιά και πού) δούλευε μόνο Kodi. Τώρα το χρειάζομαι για Skype. Το κακό είναι ότι με αυτά τα specs η εφαρμογή του Skype σέρνεται ανελέητα στα Windows, για web-based δεν το συζητάω, ακόμα χειρότερα, με το που ανοίγω Chrome η CPU τερματίζει για πλάκα.

Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που να μπορώ να δοκιμάσω; Είμαι ανοιχτός σε κάθε είδους προτάσεις, το netbook είναι πειραματόζωο, οπότε μπορώ να δοκιμάσω από κάποιον άλλον πιο ελαφρύ client, μέχρι και άλλο λειτουργικό. Του είχα περάσει κάποια στιγμή παλιά linux, δεν θυμάμαι ποια διανομή, δεν θυμάμαι καν πώς τα πήγαινε. Έκανα μια δοκιμή σήμερα με Mint XFCE μέσω LiveUSB, αλλά δεν βρήκα καν εφαρμογή για το Skype (τουλάχιστον εκεί που κάνεις search για software, δεν έχω δουλέψει πολύ σε linux γενικά για να ξέρω αν υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος). Από ό,τι έχω δει η GPU που έχει το μηχάνημα είναι κάπως "ανάπηρη" ως προς drivers και την γενικότερη υποστήριξη, οπότε οι επιλογές είναι λίγο περιορισμένες. Απλά αν ξέρει κάποιος κάποια ελαφριά διανομή που να υποστηρίζει σίγουρα Skype και ίσως κάποια παλαιότερη έκδοση αν είναι πιο ελαφριά, να περιορίσω λίγο τις δοκιμές που θα χρειαστεί ούτως ή άλλως να κάνω.

Έπεσα κάπου σε ένα φόρουμ που ένας τύπος πρότεινε μια Gentoo-based διανομή για το συγκεκριμένο netbook
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=79678
, την Pixielive4, αλλά λίγο που γκούγκλαρα να δω τι εστί Gentoo το παρουσιάζουν ως κάτι αρκετά πολύπλοκο στην εγκατάσταση (δεν ξερω αν ισχύει και ως προς την χρήση) και με αποθάρρυνε λίγο. Βέβαια από ό,τι κατάλαβα αν το σετάρεις και κάνεις compile τις εφαρμογές στο μηχάνημά σου από κει και πέρα δουλεύει γενικά καλύτερο γιατί είναι περισσότερο optimized.

Εναλλακτικά, δεν έχω θέμα να δοκιμάσω πχ και μέσω Facebook messenger, αλλά πάλι κάποια λύση που να ΜΗΝ είναι web based, γιατί αυτές είναι αυτόματα πιο απαιτητικές σε resources.

----------


## mzaf

Το skype υπάρχει στο "κέντρο λογισμικού" του mint.
Μπορείς να το εγκαταστήσεις παράλληλα με τα windows και να δεις πως θα τα πάει.

----------


## atux_null

Σε ένα παρόμοιο μηχάνημα (Compaq mini 110) είχα πρόβλημα με skype/viber/youtube και πολλά άλλα, όταν ήμουν με windows. Format και εγκατάσταση debian mate και το μηχάνημα απογεθώθηκε. Έκτοτε δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα skype, viber, youtube αλλά και ότι άλλο κολλούσε στα windows.
Όταν ήταν σε windows, η χρήση πόρων σε idle μηχάνημα ήταν:
ram: ~1600MB από τα 2GB
CPU: ~80%

Τώρα με debian 8 η χρήση πόρων έχει πέσει πολύ χαμηλά.
ram: ~370MB
cpu: <35%

----------


## sadako

> Το skype υπάρχει στο "κέντρο λογισμικού" του mint.
> Μπορείς να το εγκαταστήσεις παράλληλα με τα windows και να δεις πως θα τα πάει.




Δεν βλέπω κάτι, ακόμα και αυτά τα plugins που βγάζει για άλλες εφαρμογές, το ένα το pidgin που πήγα να το δοκιμάσω, έλεγε ότι πρέπει να τρέχει παράλληλα ΚΑΙ το Skype. Άσε που πηγαίνοντας στις εφαρμογές (και στο search δηλαδή) δεν βλέπω πουθενά το Skype. Μήπως έχει να κάνει ότι το τρέχω από Live USB;

- - - Updated - - -




> Σε ένα παρόμοιο μηχάνημα (Compaq mini 110) είχα πρόβλημα με skype/viber/youtube και πολλά άλλα, όταν ήμουν με windows. Format και εγκατάσταση debian mate και το μηχάνημα απογεθώθηκε. Έκτοτε δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα skype, viber, youtube αλλά και ότι άλλο κολλούσε στα windows.
> Όταν ήταν σε windows, η χρήση πόρων σε idle μηχάνημα ήταν:
> ram: ~1600MB από τα 2GB
> CPU: ~80%
> 
> Τώρα με debian 8 η χρήση πόρων έχει πέσει πολύ χαμηλά.
> ram: ~370MB
> cpu: <35%


Χμμμ.. Η εγκατάσταση του Debian mate θεωρείται εύκολη (τύπου Ubuntu δηλαδή); Ή είναι πολύπλοκη τύπου Gentoo; Υπάρχει κι αυτό το θέμα με την GMA500, αλλά αν αξίζει τον κόπο να το ψάξω.

----------


## atux_null

Η εγκατάσταση είναι εύκολη (τύπου Ubuntu). Το mint είναι και αυτό πολύ καλό. τώρα όσων αφορά την κάρτα γραφικών, είναι όντως πολύ μικρή σε ισχύ, αλλά θεωρώ ότι θα το παλέψει ένα ελαφρύ λειτουργικό.

----------


## jkoukos

Μπορείς να το κατεβάσεις από την εταιρεία, αλλά υπάρχει ένα μειονέκτημα. Σε Linux δεν υποστηρίζει πλέον λειτουργικό 32bit παρά μόνο 64bit. Οπότε οι επιλογές περιορίζονται και δυσκολεύουν σε συσκευές όπως η δικιά σου.
Με δοκιμή θα δεις αν μπορεί να τρέξει καλά σε 64bit, διαφορετικά άλλη επιλογή είναι το Ghetto Skype. Δες κι εδώ περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

----------


## sadako

> Μπορείς να το κατεβάσεις από την εταιρεία, αλλά υπάρχει ένα μειονέκτημα. Σε Linux δεν υποστηρίζει πλέον λειτουργικό 32bit παρά μόνο 64bit. Οπότε οι επιλογές περιορίζονται και δυσκολεύουν σε συσκευές όπως η δικιά σου.
> Με δοκιμή θα δεις αν μπορεί να τρέξει καλά σε 64bit, διαφορετικά άλλη επιλογή είναι το Ghetto Skype. Δες κι εδώ περισσότερες πληροφορίες.


Τώρα επιτέλους βρήκα χρόνο να ασχοληθώ λίγο, είδα αυτό το Ghetto Skype, αλλά στις πληροφορίες λέει ότι δεν υποστηρίζει video calls. Οπότε τι να το κάνω;

Υπάρχει κάποια άλλη ελαφριά cross-platform video-chat εφαρμογή; Τουλάχιστον να δουλεύει σε android και παράλληλα σε windows ή linux

----------


## mzaf

Δοκίμασε το wire

----------

